# Beatlepaul's Jupiter Two Landing Composite



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys.

Here's My Moebius Jupiter Two comming in for a Landing....Enjoy!!

The model is built/ painted and lit by me, the composite is by my friend Jeff Summers!:thumbsup:











And the Model before...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks fantastic. I like the lighting a lot, and it almost seems like a soft focus (not out of focus, but like they used to do back in the 60s to make stuff (generally women) look softer).


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful Image! Beautiful ship! I wonder why Prof Robinson didn't strap in for a landing?
Irwin probably didn't let him use the seatbelt to save costs!


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

I can just see the BeatlePaul Moebius J2 Calender for 2012...

So which month is this?

;-P


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

steviesteve said:


> I can just see the BeatlePaul Moebius J2 Calender for 2012...
> 
> So which month is this?
> 
> ;-P


LOL!!
October!!

Hey! That's not a bad idea....


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

The composite image is absolutely stunning and cool... it evokes the sci fi imaginary adventures so many of us had when we were kids, watching LIS in prime time, crashing our paper plate J-2s into the carpet. Very cool!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Stay tuned to this channel my friends...

More Irwin Allen Magic to come!!:thumbsup:


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Stay tuned to this channel my friends...
> 
> More Irwin Allen Magic to come!!:thumbsup:


Okay, I see that calendar becoming reality!

Use it to raise money for a charity (or to get the tooling done for a 1/35 scale Spindrift...)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

steviesteve said:


> Okay, I see that calendar becoming reality!
> 
> Use it to raise money for a charity (or to get the tooling done for a 1/35 scale Spindrift...)


 
Put me down for a calender (AND add my name to the list for a 1/35 scale suborbitable passenger craft painted orange)! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That is a FANTASTIC image!! Excellent work, the both of you.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

blahh!!! its too big! do that in 1/900 scale ...then I'll be impressed! 

HA!!! :tongue: * DUDE!!! That is very nice!!!!! Like the others have said the colors in 'the shots and the J2 are dead on! :thumbsup:

VERY NICE WORK MY FRIEND!!! *


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

DANGER! WILL! PENNY! Awesome job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

WE wanna see MORE PICTURES!!!!

C'mon. If you're like me you didn't just do ONE OR TWO photos now did you? C'mon. Lets see some more. They are just great so far!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> WE wanna see MORE PICTURES!!!!
> 
> C'mon. If you're like me you didn't just do ONE OR TWO photos now did you? C'mon. Lets see some more. They are just great so far!


:thumbsup:

More Pics are comming, covering all the Irwin Allen Shows.

..A couple Jupiter 2 Pics as well!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh thats awesome! Nice work on both parts!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> WE wanna see MORE PICTURES!!!!
> 
> C'mon. If you're like me you didn't just do ONE OR TWO photos now did you? C'mon. Lets see some more. They are just great so far!


Yeah! Me, too!

Great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

What's the word...?
Aussie?
Austin?

Oh-

AWESOME!

Seriously, that's worthy of LB Abbot.
Errrr... maybe better...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*HERE NOW IS THE SEAVIEW...*

*Again, Model by me, Composite by the talented Jeff Summers...*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

BP, yer killin' me here!!!!
I can only take so much awesome in one day:freak:.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

STILL my favorite wall paper of all time (for some reason)! 
THANKS!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking Seaview composite!


----------

